# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Poultry Farm Renovation (Tunnel Ventilation Conversion)

## schembri92

Hey there, We're currently renovating some chicken sheds - and thought I'd post some stuff about it here if anyones interested in looking at something different. 
We currently have 4 sheds that are in need of an upgrade. They are roughly 20 years old. In order to bring them up to date we need to do the following: 
- Remove end rusted walls, and replace with colorbond sandwich panel
- Install evaporative cooling system to replace the old style "misting system"
- Install "tunnel" fans on one end to drive the evaporative cooling
- Upgrade the control board to suit the new fans / cool pads 
On top of that, the roofs on 2 of the sheds are stuffed. We will be removing them along with the insulation, and replacing it with galvanised sheets (rather than the current zinc) new insulation batts, foil, and corflute.  
The sheds are aprox. 120m X 17m. 
Here are some pics of what we have done so far. 
Sheds - Before  
Old Control Room:   
Shed Inside Wall - Old   
Removed End Walls:   
New panel starting to go up:   
End Walls Complete (comparison from old to new)   
New Wall Inside:   
As you can see the place was wet (which made it hard to work) but dried out by the end. This was about about 2 months ago when our last batch went out. We completed the end walls of 3 sheds. The farm is empty again so we are starting the 4th wall this week hopefully. Still waiting on fans to arrive so we can demolish the other ends.

----------


## sundancewfs

That would be perfect as a shed in my backyard!........ Now if I can just convince my wife........
Interesting to see a commercial job instead of the usual residential.  :2thumbsup:

----------


## schembri92

> That would be perfect as a shed in my backyard!.......

  Definitely mate, if you have the room  :Wink:

----------


## jatt

The thing I will never forget the one time I had to catch chooks in one of sheds is the dust.  Much better delivering the day old chicks from the hatchery.

----------


## schembri92

> The thing I will never forget the one time I had to catch chooks in one of sheds is the dust.  Much better delivering the day old chicks from the hatchery.

  Certainly would be mate, but what do I know? I'm just a grower  :Wink:

----------


## greenhj

damn, never thought id see a chook shed reno being documented on the internet lol. 
What town are the sheds in, if you dont mind my asking?

----------


## schembri92

> damn, never thought id see a chook shed reno being documented on the internet lol. 
> What town are the sheds in, if you dont mind my asking?

  Hey mate, sorry for the real late reply. They're around the Pakenham VIC Area.

----------


## schembri92

Just a bit of an update for those interested: 
Rear walls have been completed, as well as the installation of extraction fans on the front wall.  
Installation of fans:    
Centre wall of shed After / Before    
New Arrivals of parts pictured below (Cool pad hardware, Cool Pad's and Roof Insulation)    
More to come!

----------


## wolfbunny

Hi 
Its great to see this! I worked in a crapped out chook layers shed in Belgium years ago. no fans in that place! They are seriously big fans should keep your girls happy :2thumbsup: 
Are you going to free range them in the sheds?

----------


## greenhj

> Hey mate, sorry for the real late reply. They're around the Pakenham VIC Area.

  No worries mate! 
I only ask because there is every chance ive worked in your sheds at some point in the (not quite long enough) past, been in sheds all over vic and a bunch in sa as well (sparky work) and there wouldnt be many in the SE suburbs i havent been in. 
Good luck with the reno!

----------

